# coyote



## jimmyhimself29 (Sep 29, 2008)

So anytips for coyote hunting? i weally wanna start.. just some basics and tips please!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Tip #1. Post this in the Trapping/Varmit hunting section....:idea:


----------

